
To Be a Young Black Man Working in an Office Full of White People - jessaustin
https://hackernoon.com/to-be-a-young-black-man-working-in-an-office-full-of-white-people-fcf137d152c8
======
et2o
He wrote a rap song as part of his job intended for "Youth Across America." He
was asked once if he would perform the song at a company dinner and he
declined. His decline was accepted without question and was not brought up
again.

I can certainly understand why the request could be interpreted as racist, but
from my perspective that seems to be a bit of a strong interpretation to take.

~~~
slowandlow
It's not really racism but as a black person it comes off a little
insensitive. For a long we've been usually asked to perform as opposed to
contribute in a more meaningful way for example.

I would find it strange if I was asked to perform for a board meeting hardly
seems like the appropriate place for that. I would also take a bit of offense
because it sends the message that all I'm good for is performing. Being the
ONLY black guy heightens the stereotype that we're only good enough to
entertain.

It's not something white people think about so it may be hard to realize what
you're asking and how it may be interpreted.

I'm not advocating for social justice just voicing the black point of view.
Also, the rest of the article is a bit shaky.

One more thing, sitting at a job and waiting to get fired for severance is
terrible. It's embarrassing and dishonest. Your reputation is also at stake
here. If you think no one knows what you're up to, you're very mistaken. BLACK
people especially should not do this.

~~~
diggernet
I understand your point about being asked to perform. (The railroad scene of
Blazing Saddles comes to mind here.)

But he was asked to perform a rap HE wrote. Because he was the author, not
because he was black. While obviously blacks should not be considered only
good for entertainment, does that really mean society needs to avoid offering
recognition of an individual's demonstrated creative abilities just because
they happen to be black?

Also, as another commenter already documented, he was far from the only black
in the office.

All that said, your final point is spot on! And not only for blacks...

------
legohead
I'm a bit confused. I didn't read anything that was blatantly racist against
him in the article.

His original boss hired for his position looking for someone that wouldn't
challenge her -- this happens to everyone, and is very common. Is he saying
that they thought he would suck because he was black? That's pushing it,
knowing nothing of the interview process.

He was asked to rap, but that is a skill he had and apparently people knew
about.

"To Be A Young Black Man Working In An Office Full of White People" \-- ends
up writing about everyday white man working experiences.

------
jazzyk
Sorry, but this article is racist. Starting with the fact that the author
capitalizes "Black", but uses lower case "white".

It is full of sweeping generalizations ("consistent overlooking of the
institutional racism and systemic biases that exist in own cubicle-laden
offices") and offers no concrete examples of what happened.

The author founded Breaux and Company – "a social justice business incubator",
"Coded By Black Men"
([https://www.breauxcapital.com/](https://www.breauxcapital.com/))

I see another Al Sharpton in the making.

------
wpBenny
He also didn't mention the black women, asian women and men, latinos that work
there. Just the white people. [https://www.dosomething.org/us/about/our-
team](https://www.dosomething.org/us/about/our-team)

------
krath94
I don't understand why it's offensive to ask someone to recite a rap that
he/she wrote? If someone else wrote it, would they not ask the other person to
do the same?

------
wpBenny
He wasn't so upset about it in January
[https://twitter.com/drquarles/status/692809125294706688](https://twitter.com/drquarles/status/692809125294706688)

------
zepolen
Garbage article, this isn't racism, this is a guy seeking attention.

~~~
steveeq1
Yeah, i agree. Why can't I downvote this article? HN only allows upvotes for
articles?

~~~
mos_basik
>HN only allows upvotes for articles?

Correct.

------
wpBenny
ehhhhhh seems a bit of a stretch. If you're looking for something, you'll see
what you want even if it wasn't happening. The rule of 23.

------
png_hero
why was he fired?

~~~
levelist_com
From experience, I'm going to guess, it was the glaringly obvious chip on his
shoulder after believing that he was passed over for a job, he felt he was
more qualified for, b/c he is black.

